# I phail photoshop.



## scubersteve (Jan 27, 2008)

Or so I thought.
After looking at some of the sigs here, I don't feel so phailish.
Critisize the sig please?

click

Yes, it's the same as the one being used right now, but I could/might change it.
In case no one got it, that's Steve from RE: Code Veronica, and very close to the beginning, he says that line.


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 27, 2008)

Render looks kinda blurry. I'm not a big fan of the pattern you used on it, either. Background is a bit plain, consider adding some brushwork/c4d's. Text is kinda big? Okay sig, keep reading tutorials/making new ones


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 28, 2008)

ok, new one: better or worse?







EDIT:
Compare this Sub-Zero to the one above.
I really like ViVi, but Sub-Zero is so much cooler.
Also: I couldn't find the renders I used in the first sub-zero, so i had to improvise.  Now it kinda sucks, but it still could be better than the one on top.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2008)

Alot better, but still not so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try to make the borderlines more transparant, so lower the opacity


----------



## Akoji (Jan 28, 2008)

Better but really stop using patterns on your signature please, it's awefull.
The background is way better.
The render stand out a lot, blend him more.
Text is so-so.


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 28, 2008)

Better or worse?




Don't note the text, I know it doesn't fit >.<

EDIT: Fixed text so it doesn't suck as hard.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Better or worse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 29, 2008)

Better. Try to blend the render more (maybe duplicate the render, smudge it a bit and set it to overlay)


----------

